# Everything about pooping makes me anxious



## Gemma1994 (May 15, 2016)

n/a


----------



## PetitChou (Oct 14, 2016)

Hi Gemma,

A lot of people who have GI issues also have anxiety.. myself included. I think you should approach this two ways. First, it's important to try to desensitize yourself to the anxiety around pooping. Doing some therapy, like CBT, could help with that. I do relaxation exercises, usually progressive muscle relaxation. The added benefit is that when you're less stressed, you're less likely to have bad GI issues. If you're comfortable, you could start by finding public bathrooms that have more privacy and trying to use those. I absolutely hate using toilets where the door doesn't go down to the ground or up to the top. There are some gas (petrol) stations here that have individual bathrooms with full doors and fans. Just knowing which ones have those is really helpful. Another thing you could try is using earbuds to listen to music while you use the toilet. Having sound coming directly into your ears can help calm you down and make you less aware of sensations.

The second thing is, obviously you have some health issues that could be improved. It sounds like classic IBS to me. There are certain probiotics and fiber supplements that might help. Align is a brand that can help with regularity, and there are tons of others. https://www.amazon.co.uk/Align-Infantis-Probiotic-Supplement-Packaging/dp/B000W4PNDS

Finding a diet and supplements that reduce bloating, pain and improve regularity will make your life so much easier. It means a lot of trial and error, but is so worth it. The anxiety you're having is because you've got a functional GI issue, but that anxiety is likely making the symptoms worse. If you're able to find a longer-term solution for your GI problems, I think you'll slowly get over the phobia too.

Good luck!


----------



## Savannah88 (May 23, 2016)

Gemma, I have the same issues but after being backed up I quit worrying about it. ironically now instead of being shy I can't help it. If you need to talk ever let me know.


----------

